# I GOT THE PART



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I have had a craptacular week. Monday, Lily our 14 year old cat passed away, Tuesday I found out that my therapist got fired, Wednesday and Thursday are a blur, today my boss and I exchanged words. Needless to say, I was in dire need of some good news for a change.

Back in January I was approached by the VP of a filming company to work on a project this spring. The director saw my Halloween costume from last year:










He offered me a Zombie spot in the sequel to Slashers Gone Wild (an independent horror film) and asked me if I minded wearing the same costume and make-up for the shoot. Filming starts the end of the spring.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your cat and the rest of your week, but the part sounds good. Your costume reminds me of the old film "Carrie" at her prom.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

MomII that's exactly who I was  I've always been a horror buff. I've seen the same old vampires and witches for years. Halloween is my favorite holiday, so instead of doing the same old same old, I try to bring back classics like "Carrie". Although the year before i was ZZ Top.  I'm kind of wanting to try my hand at movie make up... if this is a foot on the door.. I'll take it.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds exciting. That's a great costume too!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Way to go!!!!!  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------

